# Media  > Creator Showcase >  The Girls in the Back

## Cross

my company just released our third webcomic today! a slice of life about sisters in a Church sound booth. 

enjoy!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...in-the-back-1/

----------


## Cross

the second strip! the video side of audio/visual and a little jessie quick!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/%c...in-the-back-2/

----------


## Cross

yes. true story. 

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...in-the-back-3/

----------


## Cross

totally a pet peeve

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...in-the-back-4/

----------


## Cross

happens. all. the. time. 

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...in-the-back-5/

----------


## Cross

yes i can be this annoying

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...in-the-back-6/

----------


## Cross

it does fix everything

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...in-the-back-7/

----------


## Cross

it does fix everything

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...in-the-back-7/

----------


## Cross

seriously

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...in-the-back-8/

----------


## Shiokara

These are really fun! Would you mind my asking what the story behind these are. Do you, or a close friend work in a sound booth?

----------


## Cross

thank you! and yeah my sister and i run the sound booth for our church. i wanted to do a slice of life strip and well material in the booth is nearly limitless

----------


## Cross

stupid design

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...in-the-back-9/

----------


## Cross

a-yup

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...n-the-back-10/

----------


## Cross

it happens

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...n-the-back-11/

----------


## Cross

engage!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...n-the-back-12/

----------


## Cross

contributing!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...n-the-back-13/

----------


## Starter Set

They have sound booth in churches? I truly didn't know lol.

----------


## Cross

yeah. gotta run the microphones and instruments through something.  :Wink:

----------


## Cross

true story.

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...n-the-back-14/

----------


## Cross

bumped my head under there enough times to want a hat like that

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...n-the-back-15/

----------


## Cross

the ever recurring joke

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...n-the-back-16/

----------


## Cross

i honestly believe it does

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...n-the-back-17/

----------


## Cross

happens probably once a month

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...n-the-back-18/

----------


## Cross

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...n-the-back-19/

why do things need to be cold?

----------


## Cross

last one of the year

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...n-the-back-20/

----------


## Cross

remodeling can be tough

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...n-the-back-21/

----------


## Cross

poor poor pews

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...n-the-back-22/

----------


## Cross

what 4.5 days can do

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...n-the-back-23/

----------


## Cross

never drawing the sanctuary again.

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...n-the-back-24/

----------


## Cross

trying a new look

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...n-the-back-25/

----------


## Cross

those things weigh a ton

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...n-the-back-26/

----------


## Cross

this may or may not happen

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...n-the-back-27/

----------


## Cross

happy Easter anyway

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...n-the-back-28/

----------


## Cross

seriously feels like this a lot

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...n-the-back-29/

----------


## Cross

Pastor ninja!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...n-the-back-30/

----------


## Cross

spicing it up!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...the-back-30-2/

----------


## Cross

you never know

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...n-the-back-32/

----------


## Cross

yes i'm shameless

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...n-the-back-33/

----------


## Cross

not all sounds come from the booth

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...n-the-back-34/

----------


## Cross

true story

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...the-back-34-2/

----------


## Cross

true story

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...n-the-back-36/

----------


## Cross

she is like this

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...n-the-back-37/

----------


## Cross

fair and more or less true story

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...n-the-back-38/

----------


## Cross

MERRY CHRISTMAS!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...in-the-back-1/

----------


## Cross

mostly true

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...n-the-back-39/

----------


## Cross

sadly it does

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...n-the-back-40/

----------


## Cross

there are weeks

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...n-the-back-41/

----------


## Cross

technically my chair broke

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...n-the-back-42/

----------


## Cross

projectors...have a mind of their own

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...n-the-back-43/

----------


## Cross

almost every week

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...n-the-back-44/

----------


## Cross

yup, seriously everytime she moves

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...n-the-back-45/

----------


## Cross

yes! i have new headphones!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...n-the-back-46/

----------


## Cross

so many new buttons

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...n-the-back-47/

----------


## Cross

oh it happens


http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...n-the-back-48/

----------


## Cross

happens a lot 

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...the-back-47-2/

----------


## Cross

we hit 50!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...n-the-back-50/

----------


## Cross

i still like buttons!

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...n-the-back-51/

----------


## Cross

oh yes. and it hurts

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...n-the-back-52/

----------


## Cross

it really does look nice

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...n-the-back-53/

----------


## Cross

its been a long hunt

http://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/gi...n-the-back-54/

----------


## Cross

every week

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...n-the-back-55/

----------


## Cross

i've had this dream

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...n-the-back-56/

----------


## Cross

and i know where it is

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...n-the-back-57/

----------


## Cross

so lazy

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...n-the-back-58/

----------


## Cross

just saying

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...n-the-back-59/

----------


## Cross

sure did

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...n-the-back-60/

----------


## Cross

it could happen

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...n-the-back-61/

----------


## Cross

the hunt happens quite a lot

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...n-the-back-62/

----------


## Cross

close call

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...n-the-back-63/

----------


## Cross

surprise! 

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...n-the-back-64/

----------


## Cross

curses!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...n-the-back-65/

----------


## Cross

stream team!!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...n-the-back-66/

----------


## Cross

nuff said

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...n-the-back-67/

----------


## Cross

some days. right?

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...n-the-back-68/

----------


## Cross

yes. indeed

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...n-the-back-69/

----------


## Cross

sometimes you shouldn't know

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...n-the-back-70/

----------


## Cross

we're actually pretty good at it

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...n-the-back-71/

----------


## Cross

finding help is hard sometimes

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...n-the-back-72/

----------


## Cross

i love the booth fairy

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...n-the-back-73/

----------


## Cross

more than once, that's all i'm saying

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...n-the-back-74/

----------


## Cross

ahh sleep

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...n-the-back-75/

----------


## Cross

it happens and you know it

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...n-the-back-76/

----------


## Cross

following notes is hard sometimes

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...n-the-back-77/

----------


## Cross

it's always entertaining when it happens

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...n-the-back-78/

----------


## Cross

birthdays are important

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...n-the-back-79/

----------


## Cross

i dont have a problem


https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...n-the-back-80/

----------


## Cross

levers!!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...n-the-back-81/

----------


## Cross

i got a new look

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...n-the-back-82/

----------


## Cross

lost and found

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...n-the-back-83/

----------


## Cross

little sister syndrome

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...n-the-back-84/

----------


## Cross

it can be a struggle

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...n-the-back-85/

----------


## Cross

more times than other booth dangers

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...n-the-back-86/

----------


## Cross

oh, its real

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...n-the-back-87/

----------


## Cross

suggestions?

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...n-the-back-88/

----------


## Cross

one of the more frequent issues

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...n-the-back-89/

----------


## Cross

true!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...n-the-back-90/

----------


## Cross

sometimes...is all i'm sayin'

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...n-the-back-91/

----------


## Cross

the people i have to work with...


https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...n-the-back-92/

----------


## Cross

no i havent! but....its been tempting


https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...n-the-back-93/

----------


## Cross

i dont have a problem

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/a...n-the-back-94/

----------


## Cross

true nightmare that hasn't yet come true...thankfully


https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...n-the-back-95/

----------


## Cross

yup

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...n-the-back-96/

----------


## Cross

dangerous proposition


https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...n-the-back-97/

----------


## Cross

yes. more than once. 

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...-the-back-9-2/

----------


## Cross

seriously this one gets the heartrate up


https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...n-the-back-99/

----------


## Cross

it's the 100th!!!

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...-the-back-100/

----------


## Cross

i seriously thought i was gonna break it


https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...-the-back-101/

----------


## Cross

says the one afraid of heights

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...-the-back-102/

----------


## Cross

its not a problem

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...-the-back-103/

----------


## Cross

plantscot!!


https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...-the-back-104/

----------


## Cross

it never fails


https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...-the-back-105/

----------


## Cross

mostly kinda true

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...-the-back-106/

----------


## Cross

ah late brain

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...-the-back-107/

----------


## Cross

so so true

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...-the-back-108/

----------


## Cross

more than once

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...-the-back-109/

----------


## Cross

sometimes anything more than a minute and a half...


https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...-the-back-110/

----------


## Cross

sometimes screaming isnt enough

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...-the-back-111/

----------


## Cross

sometimes you just need to

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...-the-back-112/

----------


## Cross

literally happened the day after i made this strip

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...-the-back-113/

----------


## Cross

i cannot confirm nor deny leaves in the box


https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...-the-back-114/

----------


## Cross

it's that time


https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...-the-back-115/

----------


## Cross

gremlins i tell ya


https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...-the-back-116/

----------


## Cross

who's in?


https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...-the-back-117/

----------


## Cross

our kinda annual mariokart tourney is coming...

https://www.nearmintmill.com/comic/g...-the-back-118/

----------

